# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  En Lima captan agua de la niebla

## perdiguera

Esta noticia aparece hoy en la edición digital del diario el País.

http://elpaissemanal.elpais.com/conf...-en-peru/#leer

Yo estoy por poner una en mi casa de Murcia ya que cada mañana aparece la mesa de cristal llena de gotas de agua, también el coche. Aunque no me dejaran los vecinos pejigueras que hay.

----------

